# Real Men Love Bunnies II!



## AngelnSnuffy

New thread, the other one was getting huge!:biggrin2:


----------



## JasperBunny

Real men also love...................

RATS!!!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:













Sorry I couldn't resist. Squeak is such a cutie!


Okay, okay, I'll keep in line with the thread LOL. Here he is with Jasper.... the very day I brought the bun home for him too, I believe....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Welcome to the forum!:wave: Aww, both are adorable!


----------



## TribalJMD

I need to get some more recent pictures of me and Lola, but here's a separate shot of both lol, She's my metal bunny!


----------



## MikeScone

Here's Natasha Rabbitova and me - let it not be said that a bunny can't see eye-to-eye with her man...


----------



## rachelann

Doing homework together!


----------



## kuniklos

OH! I love this thread! I am going to need to take some shots and my fiance with General Bismark. The General likes to eat his books, and Joe let's him if it's a class he doesn't like. XD


----------



## farmerchick

Ben and Millie


----------



## kuniklos

Joe having some love time with General Bismark!


----------



## alyssars1

my babies!


----------



## buns2luv




----------



## LindyS

I am really geting a pic of my husband and my new bun.


----------



## khaelbee

my boyfriend playing with one of our babies:





him holding baby gordito (his eyes had JUST opened):





and Gordito is giant now... and LOVES to lay on his back:


----------



## AtomicGummieBear




----------



## Recover1227

I love my bunnies!

Hope video is ok?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRgXuAupkmw&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxqjwHULf0M[/ame]


----------



## hippity18




----------



## MaryAnne

:rabbithop


----------



## DakotaSkye

Dan and Freya, the day we brought her home  I'm a firm believer that the 2 hour car ride home was an important bonding event for her and Dan. Next time, he's driving! 





Dan and Freya at the cabin


----------



## kuniklos

Joe and the General once again having some love time!


----------



## MaryAnne

Wow Kuni, can't believe that bun sits that way! My bun would never tolerate that. He's be flipping and squirming instantly. Color me a little bit jealous.  

MA


----------



## Cozybunny

My sweet boyfriend with Cozy (he is the one that got Cozy for me) :hearts


----------



## Elf Mommy

Poe having some Daddy time this afternoon.


----------



## gentle giants

This is an old picture, but I still love it. My DH with one of my baby Flemmies, he was trying to look all tough but I could tell he was having fun anyway, LOL. I also love the disapproving baby bunny face!


----------



## Pipp




----------



## Tasha93x




----------



## Deliciosa

hahaha I love this thread. So much.

Jesse loves Mimi. Mimi loves Jesse's hair because it's fun to eat.











But seriously, he is so kind and gentle with her. Earlier in our relationship he got major bonus points for being nice to my bunny.


----------



## isabelly

He food preps in kitchen for waiting rabbit master.






Also an excellent groomer for those bothersome shedding seasons.


----------



## Babybunnies_x

Daddykins with Alice the first, a holland lop, and my dog toby.





My hubby with his baby bunny when he was two weeks.





Hubby holding beanie, and her two last babies, cancer and jupiter.





Hubby holding up Mercury.





Hubby with Venus.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I have always loved how some of our buns treat me like a piece of furniture. Esther was one of the funniest. If you got up she'd take over your spot and growl if you got too close to let you know the couch or chair were both hers.


----------



## kuniklos

Snow day with my fiancee!


----------



## LakeCondo

Men & rabbits are a natural fit: they don't verbalize much so you have to read their body language.


----------



## kuniklos

Totally put in wrong photo! Here's the one I meant to put. You will just have to live with the snowy, confused bunny.


----------



## BunMommaD

My hubby Andrew and our bun bun Mr. Cookie... They r kindred spirits... Both kind, soft spoken and gentle... <3


----------



## cocorabbit




----------



## snowflakesmama

farmerchick wrote:


> Ben and Millie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .com/albums/ac91/truckerchick/RABBITSSS/058-6.jpg[/IMG]



MY BUNNY LOOKS ALMOST IDENTICAL TO YOURS!! <3 She's all white w. grey ears and that same tiny grey spot on her back.. Only thing different is she has a squished baby face (Netherland Dwarf) and smaller ears. :3


----------



## deaners

DH and Pearl when we met her at the rabbit show:






Please excuse the format, I'm new trying to work on sizing and posting pics here.


----------



## ZRabbits

My husband hates his pic taken, so this is the best I can give you to my REAL man who loves his bunnies. 

K


----------



## FreezeNkody

Yes my bf fell in love


----------



## ChocoClover

My dad loves buns




Cute little snowy


----------



## Mastershroom

Here's me getting photobombed by Oreo ^^


----------



## whiskylollipop

Old photo of bubs with Rosebun. Hah I'm sure he'd chew me out if he knew I was posting this unflattering shot of him but poo to you bubs. I miss my big boy Rosey Posey so much. :cry1:


----------



## cdc7267

What happened to your bunny?


----------



## whiskylollipop

He got stepped on accidentally and passed away on April 4th.


----------



## cdc7267

Awww so sorry for your loss


----------



## Tessiesaurus

My boyfriend loves the bunnies more than I do sometimes!


----------



## Tessiesaurus

Here he is helping bond them!


----------



## bunnyman666

I am a real man who loves bunnies!!!!


----------



## bunnyman666

Another pic:


----------



## surf_storm

I just realised how small my Shida is lol your bunnies are huge


----------



## bunnyman666

surf_storm said:


> I just realised how small my Shida is lol your bunnies are huge



Trix is only 5#.


----------



## Pandorly

My lad will kill me when he sees I've posted these but how cute are these photos!?

Nothing more endearing than a macho fella acting all paternal in spite of himself.


----------



## MILU

Awesome!!!!


----------



## fluffybuns

Oh my, that is the saddest thing. It's also one of my worst fears. My bun hops around by my feet when I'm moving around and I'm always so afraid that me or someone else is going to kick him or step on him and injure him. I don't even have parties at my house any more for fear of someone stepping on my Melvin bun-buns.


----------



## Mastershroom

fluffybuns said:


> Oh my, that is the saddest thing. It's also one of my worst fears. My bun hops around by my feet when I'm moving around and I'm always so afraid that me or someone else is going to kick him or step on him and injure him. I don't even have parties at my house any more for fear of someone stepping on my Melvin bun-buns.


I've definitely accidentally kicked Oreo in the face on more than one occasion. Not hard, mind you, but she has a tendency to hover around my legs and try to trip me up when I'm reaching for the pellets or hay, and it's caused her to take a couple of hits when I'm turning around.

Donut has also ambushed me as I leave the bathroom several times.


----------

